# Finished lap quilt and tote



## Sibi

I made this set for my mom for when she undergoes treatments at the hospital...a guardian angel keeping watch over her.  I hope she will like it!


----------



## PrairieCraft

Lovely warm colors.  I love that she can carry her quilt in a matching tote.  How is your Mom doing?  I'm sure she appreciated having a little warmth and love to take with her.


----------



## Relle

Lovely quilt with the angel, I'm sure she'll love it and appreciate all the effort and love that went into it.


----------



## Sibi

Thanks Prairiecraft and Relle.  My mother just called me on the phone about her new lap quilt.  She had a chemo treatment today and told me that all the nurses were ooohing and ahhhing over the quilt, asking her where she got it.  She said that it was the perfect size and wasn't to heavy or too light, it was perfect and when she used it she felt cozy and warm.  This is exactly what I wanted to hear...that it comforted her...so mission accomplished    BTW - she is doing amazingly well with the treatments...almost miraculously well.  She is very close to remission which seemed virtually impossible when she began since she was diagnosed at stage 4!  God has certainly answered prayers here!


----------



## PrairieCraft

Glad to hear it.


----------



## topcat

I am so sorry to hear about your Mom Sibi, but glad your quilt is so good for her!  It is truly beautiful <3


----------



## Sibi

topcat said:
			
		

> I am so sorry to hear about your Mom Sibi, but glad your quilt is so good for her!  It is truly beautiful <3



It's great to see ya back at SMF!


----------



## topcat

Thanks Sibi!


----------



## aroma

Your quilt made me cry. It screams "LOVE". Hope your mom feels better soon.


----------



## Guest

Cool, I like it! I have just started quilting over the past year, and it is quite alot of fun. I am not sure which I like more, quilting or soaping, lol  :roll:


----------



## Bubbles Galore

That's beautiful Sibi (in more ways than one). May God Bless your family.  :wink:


----------

